# raw beef...



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Remember how about a month ago I told you guys about that girl who fed her Betta raw meat as a staple diet and then when I PMed her to suggest feeding pellets or frozen foods and she responded rather rudely?

Well, I found her video. Notice the bloated, dead looking, SBD "infected" Betta at 1:53. That is a warning to not feed raw beef as a staple diet (Not even sure if it's safe for treats :lol She has another video where, when feeding her Betta beef, he pointed downward to catch it as it was sinking and just grabbed it before he was forced to the surface. But here's her "Care" video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRri1eNxo9k&feature=related


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I left a comment on her video of her feeding him. The way she was speaking you could tell that she listened to someone who never owned a betta compared to the actual care video's that tell you exactly what to do and recommending research and to watch other vids to find what was right. Instead she was like: "But the way I do it is better.' As her attitude. I feel bad for her fish and I put TWO comments regarding how awful his diet is and what he should be fed ect. I didn't want to give her the pleasure of privacy. He could get diseased so easily.

Plus she disregarded the fact that betta's are notorious jumpers. (Speaking off I better go check on the Fudgeball Duo.)


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

urgh, love how she said the beef made him "super active" then she puts the camera on him and he's not moving at all >_<


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Tisia said:


> urgh, love how she said the beef made him "super active" then she puts the camera on him and he's not moving at all >_<


She claims he's 'old'.
That's totally it. He's old. He's not sick or anything. /sarcasm


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

oh ugh... wow.. He looked a little clamped too, hard to tell though since he was floating kinda sideways... :/ 

I would leave her a comment, except i refuse to get a youtube account, i dont see the point.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Your nice comments might not be answered nicely...



> Hi, I noticed you feed your Betta bits of raw meat. Well, they can't digest this, or gain enough nutrients from it. I noticed in your care video your fish was bloated (very deadly in fish) and wasn't moving. I'm sorry, but his staple diet needs to be pellets. Also, you should add a heater if you don't have one already to keep a constant water temp. of 76-82 degrees. Sorry, just had to warn you now before it was too late for him.
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about Bettas you should join bettafish.com they saved my Betta's life.


(kinda lied on that last part but oh well)

Sent that out, got a rude response, and now I feel really sorry for her poor Betta. I hope no one wtaches this video and then decides to feed their Betta beef because it's "cheaper" than buying fish food or something.


----------

